# tappan saugeyes?



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

I was wondering if there have been any saugeye reports?Any info.would be appeciated.


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi, I do the creel surveys for the ODW at Tappen. From what I have seen thus far, Saugeyes are being caught in the shallows at Tappen. Sizes were ranging in the 18-24" range last weekend. Baits being fished just off the bottom should have some luck. Hope I was some help, sorry I couldnt give you any exact locations, that would make it too easy. haha


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Went Sunday AM for a few hours, floating and jigging minnows from 3' to 12', a lot of bluegills and some dink crappie, no saugeye in the usual places, if you find them, let us know.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

the best info i can tell you about tappen when it comes to saugeyes is to go to cripple creek bait shop and talk to jim. he put you were u need to be


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

i have had them hittin my live shad in the shallow back water, was fishing for cats but caught all saugeyes


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

uglykat23 said:


> i have had them hittin my live shad in the shallow back water, was fishing for cats but caught all saugeyes


Any size to those eyes? We got 1 the other day that went about 23" and just shy of 5#.


----------

